# Commercial Floor Care



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you got a business that needs carpet and tile cleaning give us a call. We have worked for realtors, property managers, apartments, condo associations, restaurants, physicians and many other businesses thru-out the area. And we offer special rates to forum members.


----------

